# Pheasant, Coyote, duck, Rabbit hunt.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well We got 2 out of the 4 species. We had a great time, I missed a pheasant, again. I saw a butt load of rabbits while hunting pheasants. Shot at 2 hit 2. We didn't see hardly any pheasants so we decided to go rabbit hunting sunday morning. We walked a shelf along a hill, and I'll be damned if we walked right onto a coyote. He saw us and gingerly ran over the hill. So we decided to sit there and call. Well before we got calling he came back to investigate. He peeked his head over the hill standing on some rocks when Wayne spotted him. Bad Idea on his part. He got Smacked in the neck with a .243 wssm. Dropped dead on the rock.










We did a little plinking, and fixed blade jr. Wanted to try the old mans AR-15, needless to say he's hooked.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wahoo!! Sweet deal man!! Thats so cool about the dog!! The blood on the rock is sweet too!!


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

looks like lots of fun!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice shot! That's great getting him out to shoot *AND* wearing the ear protection. :!: :!: :!:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah it was a cool trip. Unfortunatly we didn't kill anything edible. We did skin the rabbit and the boy is in charge of salting it. He's loving that. He's got big plans for that skin. :lol: Wayne's planning on turning the coyote skin into and arrow quiver.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey !!! Good report fixed blade.......  

The season is upon us...... -*|*-


----------

